# Online job recs/jobs that don't require much interaction with people



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2018)

Hit me. 

I can't even answer the phone properly - it'd be impossible to find a job that would fit me properly without massive panic attacks, or quitting within the first week. 
Thought of a shelving job in the library, but unconfirmed dyslexia may have me fired eventually down the road. 

Not sure what online jobs are out there, either.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Hit me.
> 
> I can't even answer the phone properly - it'd be impossible to find a job that would fit me properly without massive panic attacks, or quitting within the first week.
> Thought of a shelving job in the library, but unconfirmed dyslexia may have me fired eventually down the road.
> ...


This is the same issue I have. Physically interacting with people is one of the most difficult things in the world for me, and I have massive anxiety just from having to speak on the phone. its hard for me too look at people's faces. I have quit and been fired from many jobs due to having panic attacks.

If there is any such luck, what you're looking for Trin I feel is what would also work best for me. Whatever that is.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Hit me.
> 
> I can't even answer the phone properly - it'd be impossible to find a job that would fit me properly without massive panic attacks, or quitting within the first week.
> Thought of a shelving job in the library, but unconfirmed dyslexia may have me fired eventually down the road.
> ...



Felt bad reading this. 

I'll google some stuff and get back to you sometime this weekend.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 23, 2018)

Why not work on your anxiety instead? 

Are you good at illustrations? Writing? 3d modeling? Coding? Animation? Texturing? Any kind of graphics design? Copywriting, editing, content/article writing? 

If not, what are you good at?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2018)

data analysis


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2018)

This probably won't give you the income you want or need but if you can't find anything else or you have time for an extra job maybe you could be a cleaner? Not sure but I think many companies get their cleaning done when everyone else has gone home so this might be good for you. Also if you're good at designing/drawing (which I think you are?) maybe you could try your hand at a site like fiverr for commission stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2018)

Those jobs sound boring tbh.  Humans are social creatures.


----------



## Mob (Feb 24, 2018)

Not a job for girls per say but truck drivers spend a lot of time alone on the roads.


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2018)

Mechanical Turk.

It pays poorly when you do the math, but it's basically the definition of "online work with zero social interaction."

If you want something professional, go for data analysis. I know a few data analysts, and they're some of the most comically introverted people I've ever met.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 24, 2018)

Island said:


> Mechanical Turk.
> 
> It pays poorly when you do the math, but it's basically the definition of "online work with zero social interaction."


Mturk is good for earning pocket change but would be very difficult making enough to live on. I tried my hand on it once, wasn't for me


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 24, 2018)

I hate interacting with humans as well, but I'm afraid it's the only way to get a proper stable job, at least in my country. Tried doing freelance stuff online in the past...it's abysmal. You have tons of freelance writers/designers (since that's what I do) so the competition is quite fierce, and the pay is really not that good. 

Yeah it's better to work on one's anxieties  or it will only get worse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 24, 2018)

Like was said earlier you could make your own house cleaning service. If you own a car and drive you can try that. Gather a few clients to start off with and eventually it will grow and you could make a decent living with it.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2018)

Become a mortician.

You get the benefit of _working_ with people, without _working_ with people.


----------



## sworder (Feb 25, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Hit me.
> 
> I can't even answer the phone properly - it'd be impossible to find a job that would fit me properly without massive panic attacks, or quitting within the first week.
> Thought of a shelving job in the library, but unconfirmed dyslexia may have me fired eventually down the road.
> ...


werent you good at making websites? you already know HTML right?

learn javascript. you can get a very well compensated career as a web developer and not have to talk to anyone much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2018)

Just interact with one person and have them do all the work.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 25, 2018)

Probably not useful, but the best thing to do would be handle your anxiety. 

particularly if it's standing in the way of things you would want to do if anxiety wasn't an issue...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 26, 2018)

You can try your hand at entry level commissions on Fiverr which will let you get someone experience earning money off of your art. 

It's something you'll be able to do at your own pace provided you don't keep customers waiting, so you can stack it on top of another job.  It's a little hard to get customers with no reviews and samples starting off but it's low risk and suits your interests.



Check out the illustration/art gigs and also the voice related gigs.  There's no limit to how many services you can offer concurrently so it all depends on whether you'll be overwhelmed by a potential crowded lineup of customers which is a good problem to have anyway.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 28, 2018)

my friend works in IT and from home, designing and optimising websites. he never has direct contact with customers and just processes request from 2 direct employers. hes job is so sweet as he can work at his own pace and at the comfort of his own home. tbh i think he is also the anxious type with similar fears and this job is perfect for him. if you could look into this field, i could even ask him for more specific info that you may want to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Hit me.
> 
> I can't even answer the phone properly - it'd be impossible to find a job that would fit me properly without massive panic attacks, or quitting within the first week.
> Thought of a shelving job in the library, but unconfirmed dyslexia may have me fired eventually down the road.
> ...



Hmm that's odd. 

So what's your anxiety like during job interviews? Because if you pass that then surely interacting with customers/ people would be easier during a job, less stress.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2018)

1. Remote QA, requires devices, preferably with the choise of OS an reset possibilities. Technical knowledge is not a must-have, but only the set of testing rules, routine, filling the forms, all are easy to learn and available online.

2. Localization, works for websites, games, online shops. Requires knowledge of at least two languages and basics of translation/interpretation.

3. Re-writing, copyrighting, SEO-optimization of texts. Does require some skills and knowledge, not only linguistic, but also in-depth of search engines algorythms. 

4. WEB-design, WEB-development, code-debugging. Yes, study first. Being able to get the SMTP form running on share hosting WordPress is not being a developer.

5. Online shops management, news websites update, stuff like this.

6. Online photostocks, requires not only good camera, but also some skills or at least talent.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 10, 2018)

penetration tester? 


failing that start your own business selling stuff online. I've got a side gig where I assemble night vision that's itar free I might do 2-3 units a month deal with clients over email or phone.

Or you could learn about trading forex or crypto I've also been dabbling in stock markets obviously it's linked too how much capital you start and how much risk you take but obviously if you're dedicated you can make a decent go out of it I've got a buddy that does all of my analysis and predictions and I merely authorise the trades but if you've got the time and dedication to do the research it's possible to do it for yourself obviously it requires you to sift through a lot of information and it's time consuming but rewarding and you can earn about 10% on a good month.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 17, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Probably not useful, but the best thing to do would be handle your anxiety.
> 
> particularly if it's standing in the way of things you would want to do if anxiety wasn't an issue...


To that extent, try weed booze and pills


----------

